# Do you guys like Devean?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Devean was always one of my 3 favorite Lakers, but for some reason a majority of Laker fans hated him. Personally I could never hate a player that hustled as much as he did every time he was in the game. Especially when he played on a team whose whole mantra was "doesn't matter until the playoffs." I also feel though that I liked him because I was always defending him from other Laker fans and therefore wanted to see him do well, so maybe I was wrong or something. 

Also, most Laker fans didn't turn on him until after 2002 when he signed his new deal. So basically, how do you guys feel about him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I wear him as my avy with pride. :biggrin:


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

Love him. Great player.

Bout all there is to say, not really anything to hate.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I really cant beleive the Lakers let him go...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shoot! if he keeps playing like that, i think i will have a crush on him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I really cant beleive the Lakers let him go...


me niether...but we have enough SFs


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I love Devean. He does a great job offering relief. Hes probably my favorite bench player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He is just one of those players ... who are really smart.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now we know he's capable of handling starter minutes!

14 points going 7-10 in FG.... all 3 misses from long range. 6 boards. 1 steal.

hmmmm.... a nice upgrade from Adrian Griffin?

I have to admit I had my doubts about his durability initially... Now he's meshed with the team so well, I would hate to see him sitting out any games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He is a major upgrade over Griffin, but I'm not so sure if Bucker is one :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He is a major upgrade over Griffin, but I'm not so sure if Bucker is one :whoknows:


Buck could nail those 3's when he gets hot, but AJ would use Buck for his 6 PF to defensively ANNOY the crap out of the opposing team's superstar.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I like when we have AJ, Buck and George in...we can run and defend at the same time...are we the only team that makes such dramatical shifts from half court offense to flat out sprint offense over the course of game?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I like when we have AJ, Buck and George in...we can run and defend at the same time...are we the only team that makes such dramatical shifts from half court offense to flat out sprint offense over the course of game?


LOL... speaking of AJ, he had to school Kobe on how to dunk yesterday? Not that Kobe needs ANY help with his dunks, but it was hilarious.

I think Kobe was laughing too...

Most NBA teams have players who can really push the ball, but you are right... In the past couple games AJ was in, I am beginning to see his value.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think this is the perfect situation for Devean; any question of durability or exposing a weakness in his game is brilliantly answered by the way Avery uses him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I think this is the perfect situation for Devean; any question of durability or exposing a weakness in his game is brilliantly answered by the way Avery uses him.


So... Avery's making George a better player..... not Dirk? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> So... Avery's making George a better player..... not Dirk? :biggrin:


I think Avery and Donnie have done a great job fashioning the roster. It's like Avery said, "The system won't work if you don't have the players." 

But conversely, the system here puts players in a perfect climate to excel. :clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was actually one of those Lakers fans that liked him as well. I basically liked everyone that was on our championship teams, which is why it sucked to see Horry, Fisher, and then George all go to other teams. I'm glad he's doing well for you guys.


----------

